# What are the clips on your hammocks?



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I have seen several people's hammocks hung with what look to be really thin shower curtain clips. They are kind of pear shaped and look really safe for the rats. What kind of clips are these? I have been hanging my hammocks with hooks from suction cups made to hang stuff in the shower. I am worried about the hooks poking the rats.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

I found a pack at the dollar tree, the were cheaaap they are shower curtain hooks. Go to some dollar stores and ever ask the person at the front where their shower curtain hooks are, hope you find em!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I thought they looked like shower rings. I went to my Dollar Tree and didn't see them. I'll scout some of the others. They look like they are safer that what I have. The dollar stores are going to be my new friends...


----------



## jaimsqui (Feb 24, 2015)

You can purchase inexpensive, metal shower curtain hooks on Ebay! Here's a link to a listing for 60 hooks for $10! I own these and they make it super easy to change hammocks out and I have not had any issues with safety! http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-60-C...ATH-ROOM-US-/191588267987?hash=item2c9b8cf7d3


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I use three different types of hooks in my cage. I use baby rings for hammocks that have larger loops, S-hooks for hammocks that I want to take off easily, and shower curtain hooks for hammocks that I want to stay on. You can find baby rings at the dollar store. They are super inexpensive and look colorful even if it's just for decoration. S-hooks are slightly pricer, but I like them because they are super easy to take off and put back on. I got mine at Home Depot. Shower curtain hooks are nice if you have hammocks that you feel your rats are going to take off. My rats like to take the larger hammocks off of the S-hooks so I secure those with shower curtains instead. I made a video on attaching hammocks and what sort of hooks you can use a while ago. Here it is if you want to look at it:

https://youtu.be/pVunByRyYBY


----------



## Nibbler (Sep 19, 2015)

I use this http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PU7P4AY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00 I like them small like these but they do come bigger


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Verucasdad said:


> I thought they looked like shower rings. I went to my Dollar Tree and didn't see them. I'll scout some of the others. They look like they are safer that what I have. The dollar stores are going to be my new friends...


I get a LOT of the stuff I have for my rats at the dollar store! Just don't become better friends with the dollar stores than your rats! im just kidding


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

I got a ten pack of the shower rings at Wal Mart for $0.97. I use them on my hammocks and other stuff and just run them through the washer still attached to the hammock. I bought several packs so I can always change them out and keep them clean.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I got them most recently from the dollar tree, but I've found them at many different stores for about the same price. I also use baby rings for attaching stuff, also found at the dollar tree. Oh and binder clips too!

Dollar tree is pretty great for rat stuff. Plastic bins, fleece blankets, baby and pet toy section has toys for them. Construction paper.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I found them! Dollar General had them. These aren't plain, they have beads, but they still work!


----------

